# Half Eldar and Slaanesh.



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

After reading 'The Chapter's Due' an odd thought came to me. 

It seems that the long standing doubt about whether Mon-Keigh and Eldar can breed has been answered. 

But what does Slaanesh think of this? Can he lay claim to the soul of an Eldar/Human hybrid?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't see why not, I believe slaanesh takes souls from both eldar and humans. I wonder why they'd want to breed though. Unless of course their are some physical qualities humans have that eldar don't have that could be useful


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I believe, and I could be wrong, that a vanilla eldar is superior to a vanilla human in almost every way concievable. The only thing humans have over eldar is a superior reproductive system.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> I believe, and I could be wrong, that a vanilla eldar is superior to a vanilla human in almost every way concievable. The only thing humans have over eldar is a superior reproductive system.


Maybe the eldar want's to repopulate the eldar race even if it would be an unholy xeno abomination that MUST BURN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

I haven't read _The Chapter's Due _- does it imply or state outright that hybrids are possible? I do hope not. 

In the earliest fluff, back when marines were mind-scrubbed convicts, hybrids existed, but they were shoved under the rug afterwards. They don't make sense from a cultural perspective - the eldar see human as animals or vermin, the Imperium see aliens as monsters - and a biological one as the eldar reproductive system is postulated to work in stages. Far, far more importantly, their genetic structure has a triple-helix (which in reality is less stable than a double) and around 20 bases rather than our human 4. 

It's impossible for a hybird to occur based on this fact, but frankly GW has never really cared for genetics, or they'd have made some _serious_ changes to the 'nids in Xenology. A transgenic could be artificially created, however - reverse-transcribed eldar genes put into human embryos or vice versa. This wouldn't be a true hybrid, though, it would be a human with eldar genes or an eldar with human genes. 

(I'm a Biologist specialising in genetics - I try not to let real science interfere with sci-fi, but damnit sometimes you just can't help yourself...)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> I believe, and I could be wrong, that a vanilla eldar is superior to a vanilla human in almost every way concievable. The only thing humans have over eldar is a superior reproductive system.


Pretty much, that would be it. lol. Unless some dark eldar female was trying to get one the physical qualities of a genetically enhanced human being, perhaps a space marine. More than likely, the pirate queen from _The Chapter's Due_was probably result of either a sick eldar or human raping the other after they pillaged and raped a village.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Eremite said:


> I haven't read _The Chapter's Due _- They don't make sense from a cultural perspective - the eldar see human as animals or vermin, the Imperium see aliens as monsters - and a biological one as the eldar reproductive system is postulated to work in stages.


Your of course considering all eldar and human think this way. Dark Eldar themselves are sick little bastards. I couldn't even start to imagine what they do to keep themselves entertained. They go to the extreme to pervert themselves, and because of this they forget any principle or most principles that they should. Perhaps seeing humans as vermin. And if your talking about a male looking at a hot female eldar, only the most devoted to the teachings of the xeno hating inquisition wouldn't think about even "tapping" that. Theres lots of sick humans in this world who rape animals, and even children, I can't imagine the amount of them in the 40k world. lol


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Eldar looks at human... 2 arms, 2 legs, u'll do. *cue porno music...


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> Eldar looks at human... 2 arms, 2 legs, u'll do. *cue porno music...


lol, either a dark eldar warrior or a tough Imperial guard. They've probably been in ships too long and were like, fuck it, I need to get my groove on.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Biology?
The BL authors aren't too good with chemistry either.

Methyl Isocyanate and phosgene tend to explode when mixed with Hydrogen Chloride rather spectacularly. It does not merely create a poisonous gas cloud.

(This is from Mechanicus, one of the _better_ HH novels.)


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I wonder why they'd want to breed though. Unless of course their are some physical qualities humans have that eldar don't have that could be useful


Because they love each other, and love conquers all!


chromedog said:


> Biology?
> The BL authors aren't too good with chemistry either.
> 
> Methyl Isocyanate and phosgene tend to explode when mixed with Hydrogen Chloride rather spectacularly. It does not merely create a poisonous gas cloud.
> ...


Names change, alternate parallel universe, etc.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The Boz said:


> Because they love each other, and love conquers all!
> 
> Names change, alternate parallel universe, etc.


So does a flamer. But it would be intresting to have half breeds.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, if the fluff confirms it, the fluff confirms it. I can kvetch on the internet all I like and it won't change nothin'.

In reality, hybrids only occur with very closely related species - humans and chimps are a no-go - and are riddled with health issues. 

While a hybrid could be an interesting character (perhaps playing off their inherited weaknesses as well as strengths, their sense of not belonging and hiding what they are from damn near everyone they meet), I've seen a fair few in fanfic over the the years and they almost all seem to be just appealing to the author's love of elves and half-elves in generic fantasy. 

While I suppose some nasty individuals on both sides might go for that thing, according to their own fluff (with eldar the reproductive system being progressive) it would need to occur on _multiple occasions. _And the mother would either be willing or unable to stop the monster-child coming to term. Amazingly, love would seem a more likely origin for such a creature.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The Boz said:


> Because they love each other, and love conquers all!


oh man... I think I'm gonna get sick.... uke:


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

chromedog said:


> Biology?
> The BL authors aren't too good with chemistry either.
> 
> Methyl Isocyanate and phosgene tend to explode when mixed with Hydrogen Chloride rather spectacularly. It does not merely create a poisonous gas cloud.
> ...


Wait so does this mean I can still get it on with those sexy Eldar ladies? My form of diplomacy is much more effective and fun.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

chromedog said:


> Biology?
> The BL authors aren't too good with chemistry either.
> 
> Methyl Isocyanate and phosgene tend to explode when mixed with Hydrogen Chloride rather spectacularly. It does not merely create a poisonous gas cloud.
> ...


Yeah, we've already discussed (to death) how an Eldar-Human hybrid is not possible in another thread. I wasn't aware the fluff actually stated it had occurred, I thought it only implied it.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

This is 40K people. There is no End all be All answere. If Chapters Due says it is possible then it is possible. In the future where Tech allows for gene splicing, cloning, and a touch of "Magic", really does not seem farfetch.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Boz said:


> Because they love each other, and love conquers all!
> 
> Names change, alternate parallel universe, etc.


Oh god! The love burns! Bring back the grimdarkness! Bring back the grimdarkness! Before another Chaos God is born and Hello Kitty Daemons arise and start giving comfort circle hugs to everyone! :laugh:


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Grimskul25 said:


> Oh god! The love burns! Bring back the grimdarkness! Bring back the grimdarkness! Before another Chaos God is born and Hello Kitty Daemons arise and start giving comfort circle hugs to everyone! :laugh:


Too late.
http://craphound.com/images/HelloKittyDreadnought_600we.jpg


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The Boz said:


> Too late.
> http://craphound.com/images/HelloKittyDreadnought_600we.jpg


Fear the hello-kittynought.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe they tried to find a way to make it impossible for Slaanesh to devour their souls. Maybe some eldar would've captured a strong human Null(zero-presence-in-the-warp people, pariahs) or perhaps even a space marine who is a Null. Maybe the combination of strong emotions, strong connection to the warp and agility, mixed with no emotions(or little), void in the warp and strength can produce a stable superior life form? I'd say it would be worth a try(or more tries, heck keep trying until you reach perfection). Would the offspring still be prey for Slaanesh or not.. That's a hard one. On one hand you have "the void in the warp" yet the other side is like a bright lamp in the warp, so it depends on which characteristics the offspring gets? Please let me know what you think about my theory.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes The Chapter's Due has confirmed it. It's even implied that she's not even half and half but some sort of 3/4s mix. She also has blue hair and runs about with a filthy Chaos Warband. This leads me to believe that she's got something to do with the Dark Eldar. 

Hell maybe that's what they were having a go at breeding something into their race that would stop Slaanesh drinking them dry. Obviously It didn't catch on.


----------



## Eremite (Aug 27, 2010)

See, I find it difficult to accept even the depraved dark eldar choosing to tamper with their race, with untouchables doubly so. The eldar, all eldar, see nulls as abominations. They have no soul - to a psychic race whose souls retain sentience after death, this is pretty terrifying. The only eldar without souls - Solitaires, who willingly gave them up - are shunned and feared even by their harlequin buddies.

Of course, an insane haemonculus (not that there is any other kind) could have created a few for insane reasons, which is perhaps the best justification for it, fluff-wise. 

With regards to escaping Slaanesh, the eldar have their plan - Soul Stones, the Inifinty Circuit and Ynnead, and the dark eldar have theirs - be the strongest individual in the Dark City, don't ever die and feast on _lots_ of souls. Selfishness is the defining factor of the dark eldar psyche.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

leave it to Horney Nerds to event interspecies hybrids. God








I dont find that very attractive.:biggrin:
Now this








Sure she is dumb but god damn.:victory:
Wont see me lining up at a Eldar brothel house


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Eremite said:


> See, I find it difficult to accept even the depraved dark eldar choosing to tamper with their race, with untouchables doubly so. The eldar, all eldar, see nulls as abominations. They have no soul - to a psychic race whose souls retain sentience after death, this is pretty terrifying. The only eldar without souls - Solitaires, who willingly gave them up - are shunned and feared even by their harlequin buddies.
> 
> Of course, an insane haemonculus (not that there is any other kind) could have created a few for insane reasons, which is perhaps the best justification for it, fluff-wise.
> 
> With regards to escaping Slaanesh, the eldar have their plan - Soul Stones, the Inifinty Circuit and Ynnead, and the dark eldar have theirs - be the strongest individual in the Dark City, don't ever die and feast on _lots_ of souls. Selfishness is the defining factor of the dark eldar psyche.


Oh this one wasn't a Null she was just a Human/Eldar Hybrid. And from the way the Ultramarines were talking about her it seemed they had an air of resignation about such things. A kind of "Oh one of THESE things again" kind of attitude. It makes me think that such hybrids might be more common than we think. 
Maybe some get passed off as Mutants and who's to say that it was the Dark Eldar who initiated it? Humans have captured Eldar before it's not beyond the bounds of imagination that some human knocked up an Eldar female.



5tonsledge said:


> leave it to Horney Nerds to event interspecies hybrids. God
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised that you don't find the Eldar attractive. That's a dude! :laugh:


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Coder59 said:


> Oh this one wasn't a Null she was just a Human/Eldar Hybrid. And from the way the Ultramarines were talking about her it seemed they had an air of resignation about such things. A kind of "Oh one of THESE things again" kind of attitude. It makes me think that such hybrids might be more common than we think.
> Maybe some get passed off as Mutants and who's to say that it was the Dark Eldar who initiated it? Humans have captured Eldar before it's not beyond the bounds of imagination that some human knocked up an Eldar female.
> 
> 
> ...


thank god because that pic is the ugliest thing i have ever seen, i just imagine if that is what the race looked like then god save us from those ugly bitches:laugh:


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

http://1d4chan.org/wiki/LIIVI
LOVE CAN BLOOM!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Make a good book.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Its not possible in real life no matter how close they are to us they cant re produce with eachother. unless the eldar are a ancient race of humans its not possible. only some species can reproduce with other species. an example are snakes. only certain breeds of snakes can reproduce with different breeds. these hybrids are only possible because their DNA is so close that it converts into hybrid. and the only way their DNA matches up in the first place is because their are a related breed meaning that they basically are the same snakes but lived in different climates and living conditions. the other breed probably was seperated while the earth plates shifted and the continents were formed.

the fluff that eldar and humans can breed is just some BL writters interspicies sex fantasy. it just worked its way into 40k. who knows he probablly even tugged himsself thinking about it


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> Eldar looks at human... 2 arms, 2 legs, u'll do. *cue porno music...


Bow chicka bow wow!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Tiger and Lion = Tion
Lion and Tiger = Liger
Polar Bear and Grizzly Bear = a badass Bear
Almost any specie of dog/wolf with another = Mutt

How is it impossible that Eldar and Humans cannot be SO similar when both were created by the Old Ones to make babies? 

Then again you add in all the Sorcery, Warp, and Genetic Science into it = very plausible. So bring on the Strippers of the 41st Millenium.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

5tonsledge said:


> Its not possible in real life no matter how close they are to us they cant re produce with eachother. unless the eldar are a ancient race of humans its not possible. only some species can reproduce with other species. an example are snakes. only certain breeds of snakes can reproduce with different breeds. these hybrids are only possible because their DNA is so close that it converts into hybrid. and the only way their DNA matches up in the first place is because their are a related breed meaning that they basically are the same snakes but lived in different climates and living conditions. the other breed probably was seperated while the earth plates shifted and the continents were formed.


You're really bringing real world biology into this?

I thought we left serious science at the door when Space Marines started stabbing Space Orks on the planet zog?


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

lol i suppose your right.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Tiger and Lion = Tion
> Lion and Tiger = Liger
> Polar Bear and Grizzly Bear = a badass Bear
> Almost any specie of dog/wolf with another = Mutt
> ...


Let's not get into this debate again. If you're assuming 40k biology is the same as real world biology, then it's not possible. If you want to say there was some magical/warp intervention that allowed it to happen, then it's possible.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Like I said before, if the old ones devolope Eldar and Humans (as well as Orks) whos to say were not closely enough related? Have you read real studies on the Eldar Genes to no its not possible? Real world bioligy lessons as I listed with animals that are same species in general but different as well, says if the Old Ones design us to be praticaly the same then yes, real life biology could see a hybrid. No proof says otherwise sense its fictional.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Except the Old Ones didn't create us, they aided (for a very short while) the development of our very distant ancestors.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Lions and tigers are separated by 4 million years of divergent evolution, a relatively short time in evolutionary terms. The same goes for all the other examples, they're just closely enough related to be able to reproduce together, however nearly all of their offspring are infertile.

Eldar and Humans don't even share a common ancestor. I don't even think Eldar have dsDNA. It's something ridiculous like triple stranded. In short; bar some kind of crazy magic/warp/chaos gods intervention, eldar-human hybrids (Eldan or Humar or whatever you'd like to call them) are not possible.


----------

